# Winter



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Since winter is coming there aren’t many bugs and yeah as u know I’ve got school so I can’t give them treats during the mornings and afternoons. What treats should I give them to keep them busy? Like they hate snow too.. it’s gonna be tough but I trust you guys to help me out here. I’ve got a bit mealworms left I’m saving for winter. I went out and caught lots of grasshoppers for the chickens to snack on and some crickets too it’s so fun watching them run towards me even though buttercup is limping still


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I wouldn't have a suggestion for the winter. Just throw some treats out there that'll last them some hours and they should be fine.. Technically they aren't going to die on you if they can't have treats. But if you want them to have treats I suggest you hang some feeder or something up in there pen and throw some mealworms or whatever you have in there.. 

That's really all I can suggest, so Goodnight!


----------

